

Mirth & the Principled Objection of Daily Deals - tmflannery
http://startupharbor.wordpress.com/2012/06/24/mirth-and-the-principled-objection-of-deals/

======
tmflannery
It was cool talking with Jeremy Galen @ Mirth and he raises a good point.
Daily deals don't work for tons of businesses and can destroy value. So,
what's the best way to bring in and retain customers and reward them without
deals? I don't know if Mirth is the perfect answer yet, but they're asking the
right question.

